
Elon Musk doesn't think the government should bail out the American people - onyva
https://twitter.com/RBReich/status/1286997124048019456
======
perryizgr8
By itself, his statement seems accurate to me. It might be hypocritical, but
that doesn't make it false.

------
rdsnsca
So he is against bailing out business too? After all they are classified as
people in the US.

~~~
badinsie
he is against the big bailouts that go to all the large corporations. he said
he'd rather the money go to individuals

